# John michel jarre oxygene 4



## tonystanton (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello people, 
Some time ago I did this semi-improvised and utterly ridiculous re-do of oxygene 4. I thought the original needed waking up a bit. 
Anyway, like I say, it's not the offerings of a sane person, but thought someone might like it.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I like this though I must admit I was expecting an underlying rhythm to come in at some point which I think would sound great done on a sequencer rather than a drum box.
I'd love to hear your take on 'Equinoxe'


----------

